# NEED Logitech G19 APPLETS



## qcktthfm1

www.linkdata.se/software/lcdsirreal

But I can't find C2DtoG15 2.0.2.1

good luck


----------



## mmx12

what is a razer deathstalker have that a g19 does not?


----------



## boredgunner

They both suck.


----------



## Rckt56

Just got a G19 keyboard and used aida64! They have an applet that lets you make a custom readout. I used a little Photoshop and made this:



So far I'm lovin it. I will admit there's not so much for applets, but this is all I need


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rckt56*
> 
> Just got a G19 keyboard and used aida64! They have an applet that lets you make a custom readout. I used a little Photoshop and made this:
> 
> 
> 
> So far I'm lovin it. I will admit there's not so much for applets, but this is all I need


Can you share that?


----------



## Rckt56

Sure! You want the JPG? PSD? Either way, i put em in a .zip and put it below!

Show me what you can do with this! I need more ideas! What did you do on your screen?

Aida64 Template.zip 208k .zip file


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rckt56*
> 
> Sure! You want the JPG? PSD? Either way, i put em in a .zip and put it below!
> 
> Show me what you can do with this! I need more ideas! What did you do on your screen?
> 
> Aida64 Template.zip 208k .zip file


Thnx for the zip!
I dont use aida64 because my g19 driver is bugged on W8 and i only get LCD host to work.

My LCD host display:


----------



## Rckt56

I couldn't get LCD Host to work on my build and LCD Host keeps kicking back that no drivers were found... How did you get it to work?

Thanks!


----------



## conwa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rckt56*
> 
> I couldn't get LCD Host to work on my build and LCD Host keeps kicking back that no drivers were found... How did you get it to work?
> 
> Thanks!


Weird! lcd host is almost the only program I can get to work









monitor.xml 234k .xml file


Just install LCD host and open the xml file, you must have coretemp and msi afterburner open when you run it. (just add them to your startup map)
When you have problems, contact me.


----------



## Rckt56

Alright, I feel foolish cause I thought we were talking about LCDHype! Idk if you've been to www.logitechusers.com but they have lots of fun custom applets like minecraft and other games/programs. This LCD Host is really flexible! This is gonna be fun to play with. Thanks!


----------



## kurdtpage

I think this is what you're after. Great program and it's fully customizable.

http://www.g15-applets.de/barlogggs-g15g19-applet-ver-60--bga-v-7-t4799.html


----------



## BaddParrot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *conwa*
> 
> Thnx for the zip!
> I dont use aida64 because my g19 driver is bugged on W8 and i only get LCD host to work.
> 
> My LCD host display:


I know this thread is old & I do NOT belong here but THANK YOU for this. With the info on this thread I made this Applet for my G19 & its perfect for me.


----------



## IIZOERXII

I agree Aida64 is really good I made this app


----------



## Dizzmal

Probably old thread, but I just finished this one the other day.


----------



## fatlardo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IIZOERXII*
> 
> I agree Aida64 is really good I made this app


May I get a copy of this, and how to install if possible?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzmal*
> 
> Probably old thread, but I just finished this one the other day.


May I get a copy of this, and how to install if possible?


----------



## Dizzmal

Aida64. Basically, use this background:

Use Aida64 under preferences and LCD settings to use this background and just play with it. I made mine in about 30 mins to an hour. There is some really good ideas here.


----------



## warvek

The Aida64 custom views looks nice is there a way to add FRAPs?


----------



## Dizzmal

Yes. Just have fraps running whe you set up the LCD and it will give you the option.


----------



## warvek

Thank you


----------



## Dizzmal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *warvek*
> 
> Thank you


No problem ^^


----------



## IIZOERXII

Here is a layout i made to work with Aida64


----------



## ncrane83

I know this is an old thread but I was hoping that some one might respond non the less. I run lcdmisc on my g19. I am running windows 10 and lcdmisc just randomly closes no rhyme or reason that i can tell. i was hoping that maybe someone else had found a fix for it. I have looked around but havent found anything. Otherwise could someone recommend a good program along the lines of lcdmisc that is known to work on windows 10.


----------



## IM0001

I have the exact same issue with my LCDMisc. Thought it was part of the few quirks my system has picked up since my last reinstall (few power loss events and upgrading from 8.1 to 10) which has a few games crashing that work normally on other systems running 10 in my house. :/

It is annoying since I use LCDMisc since I got my first G19, but that Aida layout looks pretty snazzy too, and mixes the MSI afterburner bits I already use as well.

I do wish they made a G19M with mechanical keys but the same screen. Having to use a Phone now with ARX and finding applets for yet another platform is a pain in the butt.


----------

